# Vispas kündigen



## 1904 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde..
Ich hatte mir vor knapp 2 Jahren den Vispas  drüben in Holland - venlo zugelegt. Mittlerweile habe ich keine große Lust mehr auf das Holländisches Gewässer und wollte mich mal schlau machen, an wem ich mich da wenden muss um meine Mitgliedschaft dort zu kündigen. Ich bedanke  mich schon mal im voraus. Lg und dickes Petri 

Marcel


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vispas kündigen*

Hi, bist du zum Lastschrifteinzug angemeldet? Ansonsten brauchst Du da nicht kündigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vispas kündigen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bist du zum Lastschrifteinzug angemeldet? Ansonsten brauchst Du da nicht kündigen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Und wenn doch musst du beim angegbenen Angelsportverein 
,wird wohl Gennep sein,bis ende September gekündigt haben.


----------



## 1904 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vispas kündigen*

Das ist gut zu wissen, habe bis jetzt immer nur Post bekommen , mit mahngebühren , und das ich überweisen soll...keinen Ahnung ob ich zum Lastschrifteinzug angemeldet bin oder nicht..trotzdem bedanke ich mich schon mal bei euch ..


----------

